# Eleocharis acicularis



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

I just received 2 pots of Eleocharis acicularis (dwarf hairgrass) that I ordered and they are in very good condition. Do I need to trim they a bit shorter before plant in my tank? I noticed on the top each of them has some kinda a small flower.

I read that unlike its cousin Eleocharis Parvula grows slow and they are pretty hard to spread out though.

btw, I own 5.5 gal with 15Wx2 compact flourescent, my current PH: 6.8 KH:3


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

it grows better than e. parvula, IMO. Faster spreading. The flower is a result of growing emersed. You can just separate and plant it. Individual plantlets will be alot of work, but spread out more easily. Think of each plant like a small crown plant with its own root system and several leaves. Give each plantlet its own space and it will reward you with lush growth.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

it'll grow really really slow.. so be patient with it.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

I just trim them down a little bit and adjusted my co2 above 20 ppm.
Is that help to grow and spread out a little faster?



mistergreen said:


> it'll grow really really slow.. so be patient with it.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

that will be really good.


----------

